# Your favorite bands?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Name some of your favorite bands and songs/albums from them.

here's mine:

Tool - Aenima, Lateralus

Cranberries - No need to argue/zombie

Metallica - everything before and including black album

Brian May - Back to the Light

Queen - basically everything


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Tears for Fears- almost everything

System of a Down- everything

Pink Floyd- almost everything

Kool Keith- what I've heard

2pac- All Eyez on Me, Makaveli

Faith No More- everything (?)

Smashing Pumpkins- Greatest Hits

Cranberries- No Need to Argue (a great album)

Fischerspooner- everything I've heard


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Alice In Chains, Staind, Dredg (Buy the CD El Cielo now!!), Porcupine Tree, Soundgarden, Helmet, Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Mcsiegs,

Porcupine tree is my favorite band. Rarely do I ever encounter any fans.

I also like radiohead, floyd, opeth, the verve, slowdive, R.E.M and much more.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Soundgarden - SuperUnknown/A-Sides
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Majik
Pearl Jam - Ten
Nirvana - Unplugged In New York

Music these days sucks.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

at the moment this bunch










also

bowie
beatles
cream
josh rouse
the black keys
the black crows
mooney suzuki
soundtrack of our lives
the jam
paul weller
kings of leon


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Radiohead (gods of music)
Manic Street Preachers
Dj Zinc
Andy C
Groove Rider
Goldie (in the old days)

More recently: Athlete, The Kings of Leon, The White Stripes.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Mot?rhead - Mot?rhead & Overkill
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Superjoint Ritual - Use Once & Destroy
Slayer - Reign In Blood
Cryptopsy - Nine So Vile
Burzum - Det Som Engang Var
Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas 
At The Gates - Red In The Sky Is Ours
Decapitated - Winds Of Creation
Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk
Emperor - Prometheus
Dimmu Borgir - Enthrone Darkness Triumphant
Nile - Annihilation Of The Wicked
Six Feet Under - Maximum Violence
Deicide - Once Upon The Cross
Therion - Deggial
Dying Fetus - Destroy The Opposition 
Carcass - Symphonies Of Sickness 
Soilent Green - Sewn Mouth Secrets
Napalm Death - Scum
In Flames - Whoracle, Colony & Jester Race/Black Ash Inheritance 
Mortician - Hacked Up For Barbeque
Converge - Petition The Empty Sky
Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Morbid Angel - Blessed Are The Sick
Immortal - At The Heart Of Winter
Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten
Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine
Krabathor - Unfortunately Dead
Opeth - Morningrise
Dark Funeral - The Secrets Of The Black Arts
Immolation - Dawn Of Possession
Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve
Dissection- The Somberlain
Vader - Ultimate Incantation 
Cannibal Corpse - Tomb Of The Mutilated
Misfits - Collection I & II
Danzig - Volume 1
The Exploited - F**k The System
Anti-NoWhere League - Anthology


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> slowdive


good call Narc. So much better than the yawn-inducing Neil Halstead solo stuff.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Imagine - No wonder you're on this forum with the music you listen to!

I am just pullin your leg - I like most of the stuff you mentioned (Opeth especially).

On a different band note - I don't really like Metallica anymore, but I threw Ride the Lightning in the other day - what an awesome CD. Fight Fire With Fire is such a kick-ass song.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > slowdive


and from my hometown i might add

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Any band that understands something exists beyond and in addtion to 1-5-1.


----------



## jamieayres (Jun 9, 2005)

Andy C
Pendulum
Mampi Swift
Scratch Perverts
AFX
Vector Lovers
Ambidextrous
Schneider TM
The Killers
Future Sound Of London

..and loads more


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Ben said:


> Any band that understands something exists beyond and in addtion to 1-5-1.


Ahhh...someone who knows his music.

Sometimes they throw a IV in there, too, but as all us music theory people know, V-VI is not allowed.

Green Day and Metallica are very guilty of I-V-I


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Green Day is the poster band for 1-5-1; It's no wonder all of their songs sound the same, most of them anyways.



> good call Narc. So much better than the yawn-inducing Neil Halstead solo stuff.


I love Slowdive. Too bad they only came out with 2 or 3 records. I know they re formed as mojave 5, but haven't listened to them.

Opeth is a great band; I believe Imagine listed them. They are one of the few death metal bands I enjoy. I just can't get into the whole demonic voice, constant power chord, non stop adrenaline rush, hatred thing. I like some of the lighter progressive metal like dream theater and porcupine tree.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Burzum, Kampfar, Falkenbach, Moonblood, Azaghal, Averse Serifa, Bloodbath, Haus Arafna, Stratvm Terror, Darkthrone, Manegram, Veles, Mutiilation, Abigor...

PS. to Imagine

you named some sweet bands, I just dont get it how you can mix it with all that nu-metal crap.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Which of the bands I mentioned do you consider Nu-Metal.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

nice ==> imagine

i like alot of those bands, same thing with depersonalized

like opeth, at the gates, burzum, etc

all those swedish death metal / black metal bands..

satyricon. naglfar, ....


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I love Jack Johnson. No other way is my favorite song. Probably much different from what you are talking about, I hate angry music, it makes me feel like I am being yelled at lol.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's interesting to see you put Kings of Leon up there, jc. They are from my hometown. I saw them accidentally at this tiny bar back in March '03 and no one was there. They are still having a tough time getting a following here in the U.S. but I hear they are huge in the UK.

Anyway:

Phish
Pink Floyd
Radiohead
The Shins
Neil Young
Beatles
Aimee Mann
Pavement


----------

